# Help Help Please Mac Makeup Demo On 11/3



## Jeri (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm new here and need some support. 

I had my 15 minute interview with a MAC Store on Monday and I'm going back on 11/3 to do a demo. I have over 20 yrs experience (39 yrs old) but thanks to mom and dad most people think I'm around 28 or 29. I'm not as trendy as I was when I was 25. I wear mostly black anyway so that's not the problem. But the woman who interviewed me said I need to punch it up a little more (I guess more makeup). She asked me if I had on foundation and lip liner. I did have foundation on but it from that morning. I don't wear lip liner or lipstick. My lips are full and all ready have a lot of color almost red. I do wear lip gloss. The women who interviewed looked like she just got something injected into her lips. You know the trout look and lip liner just made it worse. I do work full time but not in the industry. I worked for Sephora, Ulta, and freelanced for the last year doing weddings on my own. 

I guess I'm really nervous about the demo. I know my work is good but I just don't feel like for myself I can come across more trendy without taking away from who I am. I emailed her to ask some additional questions but she hasn't responded. So I'm curious if this is worth for me. What is the pay range in DC metro area. It's going to be part-time most likely freelancing. Which is great and what I want. 

I don't won't to lose myself to get this position. How can I come across with more punch without ldressing and doing my makeup to look like I'm 20 again. 
Help, any advice would be great....


----------



## slipnslide (Oct 28, 2009)

Imagine that you catch the eye of a passer by in the mall who had no intention of buying anything. She asks you what you're wearing and all you say is "two eyeshadows and a blush." That doesn't much help you get a sale! There are definitely subtle ways to wear a full face! Just wear some liner, a daub of lipstick instead of a full pull, and a gloss. Make sure you don't look like you're wearing foundation, but don't look barefaced either. Maybe try using Studio Tech and buff it in really well. Make sure your eyeshadows have at LEAST three shadows, full liner, mascara, etc. This is your costume! You're pretty much going to be the MAC equivalent of a Chik-Fil-A cow, as far as your presence. Most makeup store employees don't have to be mascots too, so that is one reason MAC employees have the reputation they do for being divas. Compare them to the demure lab coats and "clean" makeup at the Clinique counter and it's pretty funny! It's interesting what kind of branding you have to do to catch different clientele, like Origins is supposed to be a hippie brand but all three of them are under the Lauder umbrella (as far as I know).

 Since you're not a 20- something that can get away with every crazy fad that comes along, if you do it well you can probably pull a completely new demographic into the store. If you sell yourself that way, with that "class" element, and make an effort to straddle that line between wild and age appropriate, I bet you'll do great. Maybe try a dramatic smoky eye, in matte taupes and black, or something like that- and a pinkish nude lip. Something that looks great and sort of nighttime, but still youthful.


----------



## Jeri (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post. I came home after work and played so I do feel better. Are you a MAC artist?


----------



## Modmom (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeri, your post really hit home for me.  I'm 39 as well and although unfortunately I don't have the extensive cosmetics background you do, have a desire to work in the makeup world.  I have so many questions about where and how I fit in at this age.

I have recently spoken with the director at Sephora here and her and I hit it off great.  The obstacle I have is that I work 3 days a week at a very well paying job, and I'm a mom (need I say more LOL)...my availability may not be what she's looking for.  Did you like it at Sephora?  Was part time pay decent?  I'm worried that I'll commit to it only to find that its a glorified retail job, not something that will advance me as a makeup consultant.

I understand the challenge you face by trying to match age appropriateness with working/selling cosmetics.  But, really, 39 isn't THAT old!!!  LOL  Everyone tells me I'm a young 39 too...maybe that's because we love taking care of ourselves and playing with color  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling the time crunch of it's now or never to finally start and conquer this goal I have of being a makeup artist.  A little pressure no doubt.

I didn't mean to hijack your post, I just wanted to shout out that FINALLY I found someone who understands what I'm going through!   I'm so inspired that you've already taken that step of interviewing for MAC.  You have so much background that you probably just exude confidence because of your knowledge. 

Please post how the rest of the process goes for you. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

I was just recently hired for MAC, and I can honestly tell you that when I had my interview, of course I was nervous, but all of the passion I've had for this company for the past two years just all spilled out. I felt 100% confident and when the manager was telling me what the job details consisted of I totally felt it was right for me. First and foremost I definitely understand you not wanting to come across too trendy. But I can honestly tell you one of my managers that I work for (I would guess she's in her 30's) her makeup is always beautiful, but it's never overly done, and too dramatic. It's age appropriate for her but she still follows the company's guidelines. Nowhere in the MAC handbook does it say you HAVE to look overdone everyday, but they will require to wear 3 eyeshadows, 3 lip products (liner, gloss, lipstick, or a primer, etc) every shift. But those can be neutrals too so I think you can totally pull it off. Especially with over 20 years of experience, WOW that's impressive! I guess what I'm trying to say is if it truly makes you feel like you're compromising yourself and who you are then I would definitely go some place else.

One thing I told myself when I was in the waiting period to find out whether I got the job or not was "I love MAC, but if I don't get this job, it's not the end of the world" because I knew that if this door closed, it was just giving me the oppurtunity to open another, I hope that makes sense. I think that if you don't feel 100% comfortable with what your doing you should consider something else, and I really don't see why you wouldn't be successful at whatever you do! Good luck! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_ MAC employees have the reputation they do for being divas_

 
heeeey I'm no diva and I work for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Jeri (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's response. 

For *Modmom* and everyone else. I loved working for Sephora. It's funny I went in there last night to talk to my old co-workers and to see if there is any part-time. Well I worked there about 5 years ago. Helped set-up the store. There was 1 week of training. I was pissed I got really sick and had to miss 2 days. Because it was a brand new store, every brand that we were going to carry come in to the training. I have never had so much free high end makeup/skincare/fragrance at one time in my life. It was great. Plus the brands come in with new stuff and training all the time. When I started they were a little more strict than now. The first day you had to wear red lips. Not my thing. But you don't have to do that now. If your not used to retail wear comfortable shoes, also I lost a lot of weight because of the running back and forth. Which is ok for me because I needed to lose weight. 

I'm not sure what someone our age is suppose to act like but I certainly don't act like I'm going to be 40 in March. WOW that looks/sounds crazy.

Maybe they will let you work on the weekends. You will learn a lot and meet a lot of people. I met employees from all over the country. They were helping set up the store also. My pay was pretty good for part-time 5 years ago ($13.00) plus the store got commision. I don't remember what formula was used but it was split between the employees, I think every quarter. I always looked forward to my job there. 

About 1 year ago I went up to NYC and had some lessons from a celebrity makeup artist. I asked her I am to old to still be doing this and she said absolutely not. There was one women who started with me at Sephora and is still there. She's about 45 I guess. Well she had not worked in like 15 yrs because she was a stay at home mom. Very plain, no makeup. Let me tell you she is so outgoing. It's like Sephora changed her to be a better person on the inside and outside. 

Hope this helps, sorry it was so long. I'm at my desk and bored as usual.....lol

I'll keep everyone posted. You should do it........


----------



## Jeri (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for responding. I just typed up this long response and it didn't save. I'm going to do it. Something I need to prove to myself. Did Homa interview you. She interviewed me and she is the person who said I need to punch it up a little. Noone has every said that to me before. They may have thought it. So that kinda knocked my confidence down a little. But I've been practicing what look I'm going for. So we will see. I also talked with another employee there and she made me feel better. 

What else can you tell me about working for them? Training, hours, gratis? 

I will keep everyone updated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Nov 4, 2009)

How was your demo? Let us know!


----------



## Jeri (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for asking but I didn't go. After much thought I decided it's not the place for me. My gut told me something wasn't right about it. I emailed the regional and thanked her and she never responded. That pissed me off right there. It's unprofessional. So I made the right choice for me. I still want the makeup but I will just get a pro card. 

Good luck to anyone who is applying with them.


----------

